# the best brand of cutter plotter



## busyshoppers (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi! We are new in the printing industry. We're planning to buy cutter plotter this week. Please advise which brand has the best performance in terms of cutting and contouring customized transfer paper designs. 

We're looking at buying PCUT CT630 or CS1200.. Please give your feedbacks.

Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not think you can use "best" to describe these machines......Graphtec and Summa would be in the "best" range......


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

Graphtec absolutely. the fc series is the top of the line - if you are looking for a bargain cutter in line with the p-cut then I would go with the gcc- expert 24. better support , better cutter


----------



## Ursta Graphics (Feb 27, 2009)

Summa hands down. I just picked up a new 48" S class and am in the process of putting my D60 for sale. Both have dead on tracking and accuracy. 

I have used summa since I opened my shop and they have been Rock Solid. Graphtecs are great performers too but I am biased to Summa since the Graphtecs have a tendency to overheat. 

If you pick either one it will be a win / win.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

busyshoppers said:


> Hi! We are new in the printing industry. We're planning to buy cutter plotter this week. Please advise which brand has the best performance in terms of cutting and contouring customized transfer paper designs.
> 
> We're looking at buying PCUT CT630 or CS1200.. Please give your feedbacks.
> 
> Thanks!


I am going to agree that the GCC Expert 24 is the best low cost machine.

Also for a high end machine, I really like the Roland GX-24 for its ease of setup, use, and functionality.


----------



## Vette (May 6, 2010)

The Graphtec is great..... after owning four cutters, the graphtec rates the best for me. Although my original cutter was a pcut, it was decent for the price.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Roland GX24 for me. Ours is a workhorse and never given us any problems besides replacing strips and cutter holders once the bearings went. Thats 5 years of constant use.

Wish Roland would make a DTG machine


----------



## user1 (Jan 6, 2014)

HI 

Am also looking a cutting plotter for glass design , its need to get accuracy of size and also plotter need to cut high thickness sheet , could you please advice me a best 3 plotter brand .


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

If you need to cut something thick, i'd recommend the following: 

1. GCC Jaguar IV
2. Graphtec CE-6000
3. GCC Puma III


----------

